# Is my hedgehog drinking enough??



## aunnalee (Apr 9, 2014)

So I just got my new hedgie four days ago, and while everything else is great, I'm worried he might not be drinking enough. I have a water bottle (since that's what his breeder used) as well as a water dish in his cage with him. I clean these out and give him fresh water every morning, but from what I can tell it looks like he hardly touches either one. Whenever I have him out I give him a small dish with water in it, and he usually will drink a little bit out of it. I have just never seen any signs of him drinking while in his cage. I seriously doubt the tiny amount he drinks in front of me is enough for him. I am a first time hedgehog owner, so I may just be over reacting, but if anyone has any advice/suggestions I would really appreciate it


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

He might be drinking more from the bowl at night. It's a bit harder to tell how much they drink from a bowl, which is why sometimes I measure how much I put in and then in the morning measure it again to see how much my hedge has had to drink. You could try that. Also, if his nose feels very dry, that can be a sign that he is not drinking enough. Hedgehogs should have wet noses (but not so wet that it drips, that's a sign of an URI) like dogs when they are healthy. =]


----------



## aunnalee (Apr 9, 2014)

His nose is definitely wet and healthy  thank you so much. I will start measuring his water dish and see if that's what's going on


----------

